# Dark Conspiracy game south of Denver, CO



## lassicrenol (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm looking to start up a Dark Conspiracy game beginning of spring. The days will be the first and third Fridays of each month from 6pm-11pm. Sessions will be held in my garage at my home.  I want to run the game with a balance of 75% roleplaying/ 25% combat. The reason for this balance is due to the extreme mortality rate of the game. Combat is very deadly and more fun can be had playing than rolling new characters. I am looking for a group of about 8 players. Message me if you have any questions. Thanks for your interest!


----------

